# Cant find ktorrent after install



## JohnLWebb (Jun 12, 2009)

I finished installing ktorrent but I can't find it.

doing a "which ktorrent" yields nothing...


```
$ portinstall -P net-p2p/ktorrent
** Found already installed package(s) of 'net-p2p/ktorrent': ktorrent-3.2.2_1
```

I'm using FreeBSD 7.2 and KDE 3.5. Does ktorrent work with kde 3.5?

Should I deinstall it and try again?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 12, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> doing a "which ktorrent" yields nothing...



Try 

```
pkg_info -L ktorrent\*
```


----------



## ale (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you trying to start it from the same shell from which you installed it?
If so try _rehash_. Anyway running it as root is a bad idea.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it possible that ktorrent-3.2.2_1 doesn't run on kde 3.5.10? I noticed it installed a bunch of kde4 libraries when I installed it.

I just installed ktorrent 2.2.8 and its is found no problem...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like it 


```
[/usr/ports/net-p2p/ktorrent]$ make missing | grep kde
x11/kdelibs4
deskutils/kdepimlibs4
x11/kdebase4-workspace
misc/kdehier4
misc/kde4-shared-mime-info
misc/kde4-xdg-env
```


```
$ grep kde pkg-plist 
lib/kde4/ktbwschedulerplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktdownloadorderplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktinfowidgetplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktipfilterplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktlogviewerplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktmediaplayerplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktscanfolderplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktscriptingplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktsearchplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktstatsplugin.so
%%SYNDICATION%%lib/kde4/ktsyndicationplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktupnpplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktwebinterfaceplugin.so
lib/kde4/ktzeroconfplugin.so
%%PLASMA%%lib/kde4/plasma_applet_ktorrent.so
lib/kde4/plasma_engine_ktorrent.so
share/applications/kde4/ktorrent.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktbwschedulerplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktdownloadorderplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktinfowidgetplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktipfilterplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktlogviewerplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktmediaplayerplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktscanfolderplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktscriptingplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktsearchplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktstatsplugin.desktop
%%SYNDICATION%%share/kde4/services/ktsyndicationplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktupnpplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktwebinterfaceplugin.desktop
share/kde4/services/ktzeroconfplugin.desktop
%%PLASMA%%share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-ktorrent.desktop
share/kde4/services/plasma-dataengine-ktorrent.desktop
share/kde4/servicetypes/ktorrentplugin.desktop
```


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks.

From the KTorrent FAQ;

How can I get the KDE3 version ? 

The KDE3 version is no longer being actively developed, it is recommended that you upgrade to the KDE4 version.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING, there's an entry in there with the notice that ktorrent has been upgraded to the KDE4 version.  There's a date listed there.

You need to use cvsup with a custom date tag instead of *tag=.* and use a date before the one listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  That will get you the ports tree from before the ktorrent update.  And then you can install the KDE3 version of ktorrent.


----------



## tangram (Jun 15, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> From the KTorrent FAQ;
> 
> ...



You'll find an answer in entry 20081205 of /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20081205:
  AFFECTS: users of net-p2p/ktorrent
  AUTHOR: makc@FreeBSD.org

  ktorrent has been updated to 3.1.5 for KDE 4. The last release of ktorrent
  for KDE 3 is available under net-p2p/ktorrent2.
```

The right ktorrent for KDE3 is available under net-p2p/ktorrent2.


----------

